# Dragon Master Pocket Shooter



## Dayhiker

I made this copy of DM's creation. He doesn't have a drawing, so I made this drawing (attached PDF). I made mine out of 3/4-inch plywood, but I think this is a real good candidate for a casting by Hogan's, maybe 1/2-in. thick black aluminum would be nice.










This thing shoots outstanding for me, I love it.

Dragon Master gave me permission to post this pattern here. Thanks DM!


----------



## mckee

fantastic design thanks for the pdf dh


----------



## Gwilym

Thanks I really like this design. I will definitely be making one.


----------



## dragonmaster

Thanks for doing the PDF DH. I'm not that great with drawing. You did a much better job with this one than I did I made my pinkie hole a bit to big on mine. It still shoots good though. Was shooten butterfly with it today. Made a video but it didn't come out. Maybe next time. Well here is a picture of mine I'll have to make a better one latter.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Good looking shooter! -- Tex


----------



## e~shot

Nice one DH. thanks for th PDF


----------



## Aras

Definetely making this one.


----------



## gamekeeper john

wow, i realy like that design! i keep saving these pdf designs from the shared designs forum onto my computer because i will definately be making them sometime (for my own use) but i now have about 10 pdf's lol, i will have a day soon dedicated to getting them all done to the exact measurements but in my one off style, then i will get a vid on, thanks john


----------



## dragonmaster

gamekeeper john said:


> wow, i realy like that design! i keep saving these pdf designs from the shared designs forum onto my computer because i will definately be making them sometime (for my own use) but i now have about 10 pdf's lol, i will have a day soon dedicated to getting them all done to the exact measurements but in my one off style, then i will get a vid on, thanks john


That would be a good look. I realy like your one off look cant wait to see it.


----------



## flippinout

I had to give this one a go!!

Great slingshot and highly suggest you try it. Excellent pocket shooter


----------



## Dayhiker

Ha! "Excellent pocket shooter," you say?. . . Well, now you've taken it way beyond mere excellence!


----------



## mckee

nathan that looks fantastic!


----------



## Daniel J

great design, thanks for the pdf. i will probably be making one soon when my parents are away since they don't allow me to make them.


----------



## e~shot

Another fantastic job Nathan


----------



## marcus sr

im really liking that


----------



## justplainduke

Nice job on re-creating that most excellent design by Dragon Master. 
Both of you guys did an awesome job by creating the vision in each of your own unique styles!
There is certainly more than one way to skin a cat and so many ways to build the simple, functional and artistic slingshot. 
Bravo!


----------



## NightKnight

Wow Nathan. I don't know how I missed this one! It's a beauty!!!


----------



## Always_Running

Dayhiker said:


> I made this copy of DM's creation. He doesn't have a drawing, so I made this drawing (attached PDF). I made mine out of 3/4-inch plywood, but I think this is a real good candidate for a casting by Hogan's, maybe 1/2-in. thick black aluminum would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing shoots outstanding for me, I love it.
> 
> Dragon Master gave me permission to post this pattern here. Thanks DM!


----------



## Always_Running

This is a very nice design I made two of them tonight and they are very good shooters thanks


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Just wanted to say thank you for this template. Made one from 1/2" HDPE yesterday, and it's a really fun shooter!


----------



## Talaman

Just downloaded and will make tomorrow if time permits. Thank you very much for your time and generosity.


----------

